# Rats & Cat Grass?



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

I read somewhere (don't remember where though) that rats will enjoy playing in and eating cat grass? Is this correct and more important, is it safe? I grow some for my cat and if it's safe for my ratties I would love to share some with them.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Cat grass is usually wheat or oat grass, so yes it is safe. I bet yours will love digging it and eating it.


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks! Great to know I can add something to the cage they will really enjoy


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I made a digging box using a black plastic tub I found in the dish drain rack section of my local Walmart. For "soil" I used Eco Earth by Zoo Med (found in reptile section of pet store) since it is safer than potting soil. Then I sprouted some cat grass and bird seed and transferred to the dig box. I am still growing the seed/cat grass so my ratties haven't gotten a chance to explore this box yet but I just know they are gonna love it!


----------

